# 2001 F250 4800 axle rating???



## adrebs57 (Jan 11, 2008)

I own a 2001 Crew cab F250 PSD 7.3 and am looking for what would be the biggest plow I could get away with looking for a 8ft or 9 ft boss/western or snoway or blizzard. When I match my truck with their plows online, it tells me I can;t do it? 

The front axle rating is 4800, what does this exactly mean.
I believe my truck weighs about 7100 without me in it from the dump scale.

Can I get heavier springs up front to help support the plow?

If I put on a 850lb plow and have the required ballast will this not work?

Any suggestions?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*spring's*

i believe you need a 5200 lb front gross axle weight rating ,for any plow .you will need the heaver springs for sure and also ballast also .


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

What you need to do is replace the front springs with X-Code springs. You can get them at the ford dealer or on line. This will increase the FAWR to 6000 lbs. This are the springs which come with the snowplow package on F-250 and F-350's. They also came on all F-450 and F-550's. Here are the part numbers you need:

2C3Z-5310-AF Springs -- $154.32 ea Need 2
F81Z-5705-ZA U-Bolts -- $15.88 ea Need 4
N805480-S426 Nut -- $1.86 ea Need 8

Prices are approximate as they are a little old.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Niteman9;590665 said:


> What you need to do is replace the front springs with X-Code springs. You can get them at the ford dealer or on line. This will increase the FAWR to 6000 lbs.


Your not increasing the FAWR as nothing you do to a vehicle will increase the federally mandated axle weight ratings that their originally equipped with....those are set by the manufacture. Carrying ability yes,..specified axle weight rating no.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

And dont 99-04 have leaf springs? My 04 has leafs, the 05s start the coil spring. I have the same FAWR as you and im putting on a 1025lb snoway mega blade. Even though those calculators dont say you can do it, you can lol. I added a leaf in the front and may put airbags in, will see how she holds.

Cheers


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya the 99-04 have leafs in the fronts. starting at 05 they put coils in the front. My 03 has leafs aswell and barily squats from the weight of my 8' fisher hd mm2.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

adrebs57;590457 said:


> I own a 2001 Crew cab F250 PSD 7.3 and am looking for what would be the biggest plow I could get away with looking for a 8ft or 9 ft boss/western or snoway or blizzard.


A 9 foot Snoway isn't an issue. Snoway will let you go to the 10 ft. I carry a 9' 1" vee on a reg cab long 250 dodge with no additional suspension.


----------

